# Um ano de tempo 2013 - animação



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2014 às 19:18)

Uma compilação de imagens de vários satélites do ano de 2013, da EUMETSAT, NOAA e JMA em formato vídeo.
Muito interessante o padrão de distribuição da depressões e tempestades um pouco por todo o mundo.
A característica ondulatória de muitas delas chama particularmente a atenção.


----------

